# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 19)



## ripjack13 (May 6, 2018)

*What does your shop time mean to you?*
*


*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, primates, woodticks, sawtoothed northerners, and wood lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 6, 2018)

Away from the boss time ..
It's where I go for stress relief...
Life is good when I'm in my shop ..,

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## steve bellinger (May 6, 2018)

Me time. Don't really matter what I'm doing if anything at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2018)

Something to do- used to be self employed- employees- on the run all the time. That disappeared with economy in 2008- just traded that for another obsession - wood.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Schroedc (May 6, 2018)

These days it's my escape from everything else.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2018)

It's my relaxing time, what I do for pleasure. Sime people hunt, fish, play cards, etc. Mostly I work in the Shop. My Zen Time. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (May 6, 2018)

It means I’m not having anymore kids. Guess I’m not getting much shop time since the ol lady said another one is on the way aghhhhh

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2018)

Tclem said:


> It means I’m not having anymore kids. Guess I’m not getting much shop time since the ol lady said another one is on the way aghhhhh


Congrats- You do realize I am keeping track of the mean things you are saying about the "ol Lady". This is going to cost you to keep me silent!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (May 6, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Congrats- You do realize I am keeping track of the mean things you are saying about the "ol Lady". This is going to cost you to keep me silent!!!!


She already knows. Lol. That’s why I’m always in the dog house

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 6, 2018)

All of the above mentioned applies to me, it's my escape, my shop is my happy place even if I'm not doing anything but sitting there with the radio on and dreaming. time on the lathe or scroll saw is my favorite because when I am in the zone and focused on what I am doing the world just goes away. Right now I really don't get much shop time, work is crazy and I have to take the overtime while its there because it's automotive based and history shows it won't last, when it slows down I'll be in a good position financially to work less and spend more time in the shop. I have to have my shop time, I have a basic need to create, I can't stay away from it for long. I have to work with my hands no matter what it is, wood working, metal working, mechanics, bicycles, my motorcycle, sewing machines.........something. I'm blessed that I can still do the long days that I do and for the opportunity to work the overtime, I have struggled a long time financially after the divorce and now the new job is really helping me to get back on top. I have a great gal by my side now that not only admires what I do with my hands but also understands my basic need for it. She never tells me what I can and cannot do or what tools I can buy, she just gets it and me. She never batted an eye when I told her I was driving to Texas from Michigan to pick up a drill press, she understood it and stayed home to take care of my cats so this could happen, that's support of my basic needs and shop time. I have been in a controlling abusive relationship and would never go down that road again, I just don't get the guys that have to walk on egg shells to get any shop time or by a tool because they will hear it from their spouses, I will never do that again.
So my shop time means a lot to me and it's important that my girl understands that, and I finally have a girl that does, I am blessed.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 8 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 6, 2018)

Tclem said:


> It means I’m not having anymore kids. Guess I’m not getting much shop time since the ol lady said another one is on the way aghhhhh


Super cool! My second is due next month on the day after my birthday.

I'll just call shop time my creation therapy. Creating keeps me sane, woodwork or music. Once in awhile I draw and paint as well but that has gotten rare and even rarer I used to dabble in literature.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## barry richardson (May 6, 2018)

Time in the shop with some good tunes is my favorite thing (don't tell my wife).... the hours fly by

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 6, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Time in the shop with some good tunes is my favorite thing (don't tell my wife).... the hours fly by


That is funny because as much as I like music the only sound I like in the shop are the sound of hand tools. I use power as well but hate the noise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 6, 2018)

The opportunity to rely on me alone to create usable things from trees! Pushing boundaries that I never saw in my working career. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (May 6, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> All of the above mentioned applies to me, it's my escape, my shop is my happy place even if I'm not doing anything but sitting there with the radio on and dreaming. time on the lathe or scroll saw is my favorite because when I am in the zone and focused on what I am doing the world just goes away. Right now I really don't get much shop time, work is crazy and I have to take the overtime while its there because it's automotive based and history shows it won't last, when it slows down I'll be in a good position financially to work less and spend more time in the shop. I have to have my shop time, I have a basic need to create, I can't stay away from it for long. I have to work with my hands no matter what it is, wood working, metal working, mechanics, bicycles, my motorcycle, sewing machines.........something. I'm blessed that I can still do the long days that I do and for the opportunity to work the overtime, I have struggled a long time financially after the divorce and now the new job is really helping me to get back on top. I have a great gall by my side now that not only admires what I do with my hands but also understands my basic need for it. She never tells me what I can and cannot do or what tools I can buy, she just gets it and me. She never batted an eye when I told her I was driving to Texas from Michigan to pick up a drill press, she understood it and stayed home to take care of my cats so this could happen, that's support of my basic needs and shop time. I have been in a controlling abusive relationship and would never go down that road again, I just don't get the guys that have to walk on egg shells to get any shop time or by a tool because they will hear it from their spouses, I will never do that again.
> So my shop time means a lot to me and it's important that my girl understands that, and I finally have a girl that does, I am blessed.


We just built a 24x36 house a few years ago. My shop is a refuse for me. Been married 42 years and love her dearly. She still admires what I do with my hands and my need for it. Sometimes I sit and think and other time. I JUST SIT.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 6, 2018)

My shop is my “man cave” it is my refuge and my get away...I used to be able to get lost in there for hours but the back problems has severely limited my ability and that has been rough because I have a need to stay busy. I’ve started getting back in the shop but I have to pace myself and be careful. I guess you could say that I am lucky that my wife of 27 years is very supportive and understands me, although I got a talking to today for getting dust on her clean car

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 6, 2018)

I bet you told her your back was bothering you or you'd wash it, didn't you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 6, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I bet you told her your back was bothering you or you'd wash it, didn't you!



Nope...I offered but she quipped that I would probably hurt myself

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (May 6, 2018)

The shop—aka “studio” is my place to get away. Cell doesn’t work unless all the doors are open and it’s at the edge of our portable handsets on the land line. Once I have the machines on, fans or AC, plus the stereo sometimes—-am oblivious to all outside interference. 
That’s when I get to be in the _zone. _I can focus or think about what each blank or piece of wood will become then make it happen. Total nirvana ( btw—I listen to that too).

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## kweinert (May 7, 2018)

Tclem said:


> It means I’m not having anymore kids. Guess I’m not getting much shop time since the ol lady said another one is on the way aghhhhh



From recent Instagram evidence that just means you'll have to double size your garden.

Congrats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2018)

kweinert said:


> From recent Instagram evidence that just means you'll have to double size your garden.
> 
> fixing to plant some more. Lol


----------



## kweinert (May 7, 2018)

Shop time is a time to get creative. And frustrated at times - but working though that and sorting out how to fix a problem or make something better is worth it. Something to keep my mind active.

And I, too, am very lucky to have found a supportive spouse the 2nd time around. @Lou Currier - that's why I built a wall between the double and single garage stalls - to keep dust off her car. And I'm lucking that in the summer I can expand into that section for some of the portable tools that I can leave set up. Winter is out though, neither of us is a fan of scraping ice and snow off vehicles. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pinky (May 7, 2018)

For years when I had 4 small children, the detached shop was my sanctuary. Lock the door, crank the tunes and create. Now 2 are away in college, it is still my sanctuary but I'll tell you, I look back on the times I had my boys in there teaching them turning and having the cub scout dens over for projects, it was a blessing. Still have some awesome pine wood derby cars around somewhere. Love my shop time. But I do want to say to you guys with small children, enjoy the time with the little ones! It amazes me how fast time flies. It's gone before you know it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2018)

pinky said:


> Still have some awesome pine wood derby cars around somewhere.


----------



## pinky (May 7, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


>

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2018)

Oh my geeerrrd! John those are so awesomly cool! I love the teeth one and the xylophone ones. That is amazing. What's the back story on those two?
@pinky


----------



## pinky (May 7, 2018)

@ripjack13 
Our pack gave out trophies for 3 categories, fastest, which my boys never won, best craftsmanship, which they did win, and most creative, that's what we were shooting for on those 2. If my memory is correct, I think the xylophone won a trophy for creativity.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2018)

pinky said:


> For years when I had 4 small children, the detached shop was my sanctuary. Lock the door, crank the tunes and create. Now 2 are away in college, it is still my sanctuary but I'll tell you, I look back on the times I had my boys in there teaching them turning and having the cub scout dens over for projects, it was a blessing. Still have some awesome pine wood derby cars around somewhere. Love my shop time. But I do want to say to you guys with small children, enjoy the time with the little ones! It amazes me how fast time flies. It's gone before you know it!



very true- oldest grandchild is 16 -where did the time go......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nathan W (May 13, 2018)

Shop time! I agree with all of you about shop time. With all that goes on in life, the shop has become my zen garden. It’s a small shop, there are many others like it but this one is mine. 

My motto lately, taken from the surf movie The Endless Summer, is “if you have enough time and enough money, you can spend the rest of your life following the summer all the way around the world and play in a shop wherever it’s warm!”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (May 13, 2018)

No shop per se just a lathe and and a band saw in a corner of the garage. It's enough though. I'm only making pens but time just .... disappears. Sometimes I'll just sit and contemplate different blanks and marvel at the wood or spend waaaaay too much time looking for the perfect kit for a special blank. Problem is I think almost all my blanks are special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

